# skip shift eliminator question



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

With the eliminator installed I noticed that the 1st to 4th light still comes on, I assume this is normal. is there a way to disable the light? other than pulling the bulb =)


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

The light can only be disabled by having the instruiment cluster reprogrammed. I believe someone named Chris White does it, but dont quote me on that. It won't cause any problems though, just catch your eye once in a while!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I did not need any reprogramming. Are you sure you have it plugged in correctly?


----------

